# Moccamaster and Baratza Virtuoso advice



## YorkshireLion (Jun 11, 2019)

Hi all,

I recently acquired a new Moccamaster thermos edition with a Baratza Virtuoso, I started off the grind at 20 on the Virtuoso and typically I will make 500g of coffee with 30g coffee to 500g water. With the grind at 20 it was super astringent and sharp. My best results so far have been with a grind of 12 but I have just tried 10 which took 3m25s to brew. From what I have read I'm looking for a 3m to 3m30s brew time with half capacity, however am I not quite fine at 10-12 on the Virtuoso. Will the 10-12 grind translate to a full batch should I brew one? Or would I most likely hAve to change grind size for a full basket?


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

What setting would you typically use for a pour over? Start with a pretty coarse grind (coarser than V60) and if it's still bitter it likely means it's just not saturating the water bed evenly. I find it's a little difficult to get consistent brews using Moccamaster with only half batch. If you are not doing any intervention then you need a very fine grind and the bed doesn't seem deep enough for that to work evenly with that amount of coffee.

Do you have one of those which you can shut off the filter? The best result seems to shut off the valve to let it fill the basket, and then open it once it's full, so like a semi-immersion brew.

I used to use something like below with 60-65g/L ratio.


----------

